# Murray built AMC Caravan



## SteveF (Oct 15, 2019)

I've enjoyed this bike for around 10 years. It's the one that got me into the cruisers. I've seen this style bike under other brands but not this exact one. Anyone...


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2019)

I've got a 67 ladies' AMC Caravan.  


If you'd add this girl to your collection, the boy wouldn't be as lonely.  The rack and tank look like they came from a JC Higgins/Sears Flightliner/Spaceliner.  I've seen other Caravans on the web but none with a tank.


----------



## SteveF (Oct 15, 2019)

I've always thought it was a fairly rare bike. Not necessarily valuable or fully loaded, but I've always treasured it.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2019)

There's information on the CABE about AMC (American Merchandising Corporation.)  I got some flak at first with folks trying to tell me it was an AMF. Not until I found other pictures did they buy into it. Then the thinking was that it came from the same AMC as the America Motors' Pacer and Gremlin. Finally someone came up with the infomthat AMC was a supplier of goods to independent hardware stores and these AMC bikes were built by Murray.  I was able to code the serial number using the Murray Serial Number Project data on the CABE.  Mine rides like any other Murray built bike.  Compare the chain ring and chainguard to other Murrays from the era.  I couldnt find a headbadge so my daughter printed one on some clear adhesive vinyl stock and I stuck it on a piece of aluminum that I had.  No sooner did that little project get finished than I found a real one on Ebay.  Looking on Ebay is difficult because it keeps wanting to change AMC to AMF or it searches American Motors. Enjoy.


----------



## SteveF (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you for the great info!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2019)

ah yes, the Murray built AMC, they are out there.


----------



## SteveF (Oct 16, 2019)

That's a beauty! Would look quite nice next to my chrome boys western auto spaceliner.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Huffman (Huffy) also built AMC bikes.


----------

